# 意淫



## Lamb67

My computer has not been able to type out Chinese Characters.

Above Chinese means ' conscioueness' and ' excessive sex'. To me it is usually used in a critical manner e.g.' Bei( 2) YI Yin Le(4)'= Don't ever try to comfort yourselves by imagining things. Or Fantasy(A capricious or fantastic idea;a conceit.) won't last.


----------



## startrack

意淫 is the erotic version of the term 'make believe' or 'imagination'
however, it now can be extended to wide range of meanings which is not only restricted to erotic. It also means sb is daydreaming.
ps:Bei( 2) YI Yin Le(4)' 
I suppose it should be 'Bie' (2) instead of Bei


----------



## BODYholic

Lamb67 said:


> My computer has not been able to type out Chinese Characters.
> 
> Above Chinese means ' conscioueness' and ' excessive sex'. To me it is usually used in a critical manner e.g.' Bei( 2) YI Yin Le(4)'= Don't ever try to comfort yourselves by imagining things. Or Fantasy(A capricious or fantastic idea;a conceit.) won't last.



And your question is?


----------



## Lamb67

sorry for Bie's wrong spelling, quite impressed by your insight. Of coz, more versions for these two popular words in blog in China would pop up.


----------



## samanthalee

BODYholic said:


> And your question is?



The question is "what is the English equivalence of Yi (4) Yin(2)?"


----------



## Teach & Learn

_Yi yin _is often seen in literature such as novels, but honestly I have never heard it during any daily conversations. Chinese blogs are quite a mix these days, so you don't need to take it so seriously.

In your sentence "Bie yi yin le", in another word, "Bie xiang ru fei fei le" (which I personally find more appropriate in a dialogue), we can translate it as "Quit daydreaming (and get real)!"

Not every word has a perfect match in another language, and "Don't do this and that" can be offensive sometimes in English culture, so here we simply say "Get real!"


----------



## Lamb67

Thanks, I add that it's offensive to say' Don't do this and that' in Chinese culture too. 
Probaly that explains its popularity in blog.


----------



## Kevin70s

The equivalent may vary depending on the context. What I can think of off the top of my mind is "intellectual masturbation" or "mental masturbation".


----------



## xiaolijie

Could be "sexual fantasy".


----------



## BODYholic

samanthalee said:


> The question is "what is the English equivalence of Yi (4) Yin(2)?"



Thanks.

*意淫 - *Psycholagny
http://www.nciku.com/search/zh/detail/意淫/454926
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycholagny


----------



## xiaolijie

> 意淫 - Psycholagny


"Psycholagny" is a wrong choice of word. This word is used, if ever, in a completely different, and very restricted, context. Most English native speakers would never hear or see it.


----------



## Lamb67

' Get real' is my favourite up to now.
Other terms are off target in the context of' Bie Yi Yin le'. And ' Bu Yao Xiang Ru Fei Fei Le' is also a very good footnote for our topic.

Thanks for all.


----------



## Flaminius

I understand less than 50% of Chinese without proper script representation, but I often hear "Stop fantasizing" in the context for "Get real."


----------



## GamblingCamel

Are these the correct characters for Bie Yi Yin Le?

别意淫了

Does 别 mean "Don't"?
And what function is the 了 particle serving in this expression?


----------



## Lamb67

' Le' to me is like an ending word attached to imperative sentence like in our case with a nuance of meaning ' ever' or' never' or ' no fuss'.


----------

